# [V]erkaufe Hardware Einzelteile



## Crysisheld (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner zusammen geschraubt und möchte nun die nicht mehr benötigten Einzelteile des alten PCs verkaufen.  

Also da wären: 

 - CPU (Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz) Boxed mit dem Original Lüfter
 - RAM (2 GB DDR2 Kingston HyperX) 
 - RAM (2 GB DDR2 "noname") 
 - Grafikkarte - XFX Geforce 9500GT 
 - Foxconn Mainboard Sockel 775 
 - 1 Tube Kühlpaste noch original verpackt Artic Cooling MX2

Angebote kommen von euch!!!


----------

